# To Slay a Dragon/To stake a Vampire - will there be a 3rd part?



## Lwaxy (May 22, 2017)

There was talk on R20 that those adventures would get a third part, something to do with devils. As we've finally finished (with several added stories which just happened) TSaD and will probably be through TSaV much quicker, I'd like to be able to make plans for the group.


----------



## RangerWickett (May 22, 2017)

To Steal a Phylactery?

To Summon a Demon?

To Spay a Tarrasque?


----------



## MNblockhead (May 23, 2017)

To Out a Doppelganger

To Reflect a Medusa (originally wrote Gorgon, until I remember what D&D did to Greek mythology, grrrr....)

To Burn a Troll

To Fillet a Sahuagin

To Eye a Beholder

To PESTer a BUGbear  (okay, now I'm forcing it)

To Hobble a Hobgoblin (beating this to death, now)

To Grief a Grell (please, make me stop...)

To Baffle a Sphinx

To Bejewel a Slaadi

To Mime a Mimic

To Flounce a Flumph.


----------



## gideonpepys (May 25, 2017)

To Shave an Owlbear


----------



## Lwaxy (May 25, 2017)

Oh man... no real answers but sooo many ideas.


----------

